# JD 828D Modular Design? / Gearbox help



## JD828D (Jan 1, 2020)

I managed to pick up a very large rock with m 828d during this past storm. It wedged directly below the gearbox in the front and killed the engine immediately. I removed the rock and hammered the sheet metal flat and started it back up, it shook violently. Impeller shaft was very bent and I have removed the rake and impeller assembly but cannot get the shaft out of the gearbox? One rake is locked onto the shaft (probably bent) so I have not had luck trying to hammer the shaft to get the worm gear off. Maybe I am doing something wrong?

Without being able to remove this I need to replace everything in the auger/impeller assembly but the prices are crazy. This may be wishful thinking but are these JD snowblowers modular in design? When you first split the blower of course its the motor half and then the blower half. Is the front interchangeable with different widths? For example will the front of an 826 bolt up to the 828, or even a 1032 or 832? There are several completed auger assemblies around for the 826 used but nothing for the 828d.

Thank you for any help!!
John


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have an Ariens made machine. I don't know if Ariens would fit but I would remove yours and bring it with you. A 26" would be a better match for an 8hp.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Did you try splitting the unit in two......remove the large auger pully & make sure to save the locker key.....should be able to pull the impeller shaft out through the front right through the bearing.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Pauleastend63 said:


> Did you try splitting the unit in two......remove the large auger pully & make sure to save the locker key.....should be able to pull the impeller shaft out through the front right through the bearing.


Also.....may need a puller to remove the auger pully three bolt attachment lug......it has 2 allen lock screws holding it to the shaft.


----------

